# Bred Doeling



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

So I have a Boer doeling who lost her mother when she was approximately 12 weeks old so I put her in with my 2 bottle babies and new dairy does and they are all a happy family! I brought in a buck for my dairy girls and the very day he was leaving I walked out to find him breeding with her-the boer doeling. He had gotten out of his pen and there is no telling for how long. We have never had this problem and we have a Boer buck on the premises at all times. Now she is 6 months old and in GREAT physical condition but we do not breed our does until they are at least a year old. I am at a loss on what to do and I am worried for her. I would love to hear back on what ya'll would do in my situation. It has been about 3 weeks since this happened.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You could give her lute to abort if you would like.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Well - you have a few options, 1. speak to a vet and ask for a dosage of Lutalyse in order to bring on a heat and cause her to abort, 2. wait another week and send in a blood or urine sample to a lab to confirm pregnancy, or 3. wait it out and let her carry it. She would be over 1 year old when she kids and would likely be fine - it's not ideal (as you said, you prefer to wait until they are older) but with good care & feed she would probably be able to catch up, growth-wise, with a good long break after weaning kids.

Sorry about the bum luck!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you Scottyhorse and SalteyLove for your responses. I have heard of lute but I have not heard of such a young doe kidding and the outcome of it, which is what I was most curious about. I have been thinking about this and what we should do since it happened. If time allows I would like to find out if she is in fact bred (maybe it did not take?) before I administer lute.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You, or a vet, can do a blood draw and send it to the lab called BioTracking (a quick google search and you will find it and be able to print the sample submission pages). It is not very expensive.

There is also a lab that does urine analysis but I have heard it is less reliable (never used it myself.)

I believe you want to wait 30 days after the exposure for either test.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, blood is at 30 days from breeding date. You could still abort then, but, there may be a small fetus to deal with if she is indeed pregnant


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

You could wait it out and let her kid, our boer does often kid at a year old. And we have found that they grow just as good as their sisters that breed at 1 year old to kid at 2 years. Its all up to you, but I would let her kid out.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your replies, you have all been very helpful, and comforting, as usual! My husband and I had talked about just letting her kid before I originally posted but we wanted other opinions. Like I said before, she is in great health and has wonderful body conformation. I do believe she will do fine I was just more worried about the aftermath but it does seem that they--the younger does-- do fine. I will be able to be with her when she kids to help her if need be. Her name is Sadie so when I post about her and how she is doing, you will all know who I am talking about! :thankU:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is quite young, I would lute IMO. 
Dairy bucks are big, if he has big kids, she may have issues, being so young and small. 
Caring for babies within and trying to grow is a hard combination, we want her to grow and will have to feed her, but the risk of feeding too much in later pregnancy as the kids grow rapidly, is quite scary. Some first timers don't dilate real good. The kids may get too big to get out. 
She may not be mature enough mentally, to care for her babies, some can be quite stubborn being so young.

She may be in good health now but, it can take a lot out of her growth.

It is up to you on how you want to handle it. Please use your best judgment.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you, Pam, I value your opinion. I do agree with what you have said. This buck was an Oberhasli which are a smaller dairy breed. My Oberhasli doe full grown is about 100-115 lbs. and my doeling was 70 lbs nearly 2 months ago, and is 7 months old now. She is one that we are keeping and she is very nice and like I said before, I am not so much worried about the kidding but more about the aftermath--how will she be afterwards? You have given me some good advice to consider. How does lute affect them long term, or in future pregnancies? What type of care do they need after a treatment? How does the abortion affect them psychologically?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have never used lute but getting ready to so I've been googling and reading like a mad man lol I can't find where you said when she got bred so I'm guessing recently. From what I've read there is no after care. You give it and keep the buck away and basically it makes them come I to heat and gets the fertile egg gone. I have found anything that says they will have issues getting bred later on which was my biggest concern.



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

caprinelivin said:


> Thank you, Pam, I value your opinion. I do agree with what you have said. This buck was an Oberhasli which are a smaller dairy breed. My Oberhasli doe full grown is about 100-115 lbs. and my doeling was 70 lbs nearly 2 months ago, and is 7 months old now. She is one that we are keeping and she is very nice and like I said before, I am not so much worried about the kidding but more about the aftermath--how will she be afterwards? You have given me some good advice to consider. How does lute affect them long term, or in future pregnancies? What type of care do they need after a treatment? How does the abortion affect them psychologically?


You are very welcome.

If the buck is a smaller breed type dairy, then that isn't as bad. Along with her weight.

You give the lute shot, 2cc's IM, deep muscle area, she will abort within 24 to 36 hours after the shot, the lining of the uterus sloughs, not just kids.
The sooner in pregnancy, it is done, the less stress is on the doe. You may see blood, but in early term, the fetus is not very big or noticeable. She will be in discomfort, but will soon be OK. If she is later term they will mourn for their babies.
I have used Lute on young doe kids before and they bred with no issues when they were old enough.

How far along did you say she is?


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Pam,
After double checking my records, it has been 3 1/2 weeks since she was bred.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you, Jessica! We have some of the same concerns. She was bred 3 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do the lute now if that is what you want to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, use the lute.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I had 2 does get bred young my first year breeding. Dairy people say 8 months and 80 pounds is a good time to breed. I didn't know it was not the same for beers so I bred my 2 does at 8 months one was 76 pounds and the other was right at 80. The bigger doe had one small doeling just fine. The smaller doe had a large buckling that ended up needing a c-section. The kid didn't make it but the doe is still breeding and having kids on her own now. I would personally lute her now. I would rather not deal with another c-section and wait till she is big enough to kid on her own. You could get lucky and she will be fine but I just wanted you to know what has happened to me.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I am going to give the lute. I called my vet today and I am going to pick it up tomorrow. Should I worm her as a doe who has kidded at full term? I do not worm on a schedule only as needed with the exception of kidding. If so do I need to wait for any length of time?


----------

